# 1084 hunter



## LSCG (Feb 9, 2022)

Forged this one out about a year ago and finally got around to finishing it as a gift for my brother.

Blade is 1084 with stabilized Holly scales, micarta pins and buffalo horn liners. cutting edge is 5.170 and over all length is about 9.90.



Pictures are by my brother.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 9, 2022)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 9, 2022)

Beauty. If you don't look too close that looks like ivory.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 9, 2022)

Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2022)

Sweet!!!!! Clean and sleek! Love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2022)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 10, 2022)

Awesome knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks all.


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 11, 2022)

Absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 11, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 20, 2022)

Very nice. The contrasting materials are a good touch


----------

